# Communauté et Forum > Présentations >  Bonjour de Fabienne, Adad 78 et 91

## fabienne rocchisani

J'espère être bien sur l'espace destiné aux présentations car l'utilisation de votre site est un peu compliquée pour moi.
Je fais partie de l'Adad de Gif sur Yvette et j'habite à proximité ds les Yvelines.
Je suis une famille d'accueil cad que j'assure du trappage, convalescence des chats libres à la prise en charges de chats abandonnés , aux  soins aux chatons jusqu'à leur adoption. J'essaie toujours de prendre les mamans avec les chatons, même si elles sont libres et "sauvages". Je suis contre les cages et les chats enfermés, sauf les chats en convalescence courte.
Personnellement j'ai pris en charge plus de 150 chats en 2008, dont 47 adoptés, les autres étant relachés après avoir été stérilisés et indentifiés. Les chatons vivent ds ma maison et le jardin avec mes enfants et ts les autres chats.
Tous les chats entrant chez moi sont testés FElv/fiv, car à terme ils vivent ensemble.
Cette année, déjà plus de 80 interventions dont 39 adoptions. Les adoptants je les cherche moi même, l'action de l'assos étant, outre un soutien financier très important qui ns permet d'agir,très limité pour trouver des adoptants.
Je suis contre l'euthanasie des chatons nés mais por l'opération des femelles gestantes.
Cette année j'ai du faire face à des cas d'ataxie cérébeleuse sur deux portées ss aucun rapport géographique entre elles. J'ai fait adopté un petit chat handicapé et il m'en reste un avec un handicap très léger au niveau de la démarche.
Pour les sauvetages de cette année: Gribouille, 17 ans, trouvée avec a bouche arrachée par un élastique, 2kg1, ne pouvant plus boire et manger depuis plusieurs jours. Elle est tjrs chez moi, 3kg3,de l'urée,...et oubliant ce qu'est une litière mais elle est heureuse passant du canapé aux bosquets ds le jardin .
Eyzou ,2mois, la moitié de la tête fracassée par une pierre ds une cité. Il a été énucléé et adopté car très sympa . 
Pitinette, 13 ans, très attaquante mais bavarde très demandeuse de calinsà petite dose , en transit chez une "copine", elle s'est sauvée au moment de prendre l'avion avec sa maitresse pour..Mayotte. La Spa a refusé de la prendre pour cause de surnombre, et ma"copine"ne trouvait aucun véto pour la piquer..alors elle est chez moi.

----------


## bzp

:bienvenue:  sur Rescue et bravo pour ce que tu fais !    ::   :Embarrassment: k:

----------

:bienvenue:  un super grand  :applause2:  pour ce que vous faite pour cet chats

----------


## CARONYNA

:bienvenue:  Sur le Forum et   :applause2:  Pour ce que tu Fais !!    ::

----------


## Frédérique

:bienvenue:   :Embarrassment: k:   je viens de découvrir que tu es ici aussi ! mieux vaut tard....

----------


## Frédérique

j'ai fait un post pour la journée du 1er mai 2011 :

http://rescue.forumactif.com/t323176-jo ... ad#7165507

----------


## Chatterton

Vraiment bravo et merci Fabienne !    ::  
Il en faudrait plus des personnes comme toi...
J'espère qu'en t'inscrivant sur ce forum, tu pourras parfois y trouver de l'aide.

 :bienvenue:

----------


## chouchou444

Bonjour et   :bienvenue:   parmi nous Fabienne ! Bravo pour tout le réconfort et l'amour que tu donnes à tous ces accidentés de la vie !    ::   ::

----------


## sophietbandy

bienvenue parmi nous et bravo pour ton dévouent !    ::   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## capu@22

:bienvenue:

----------


## Lea

:Embarrassment: k:   Super ce que tu fais !
 :bienvenue:   à toi !

----------


## Marie02



----------


## Frédérique

http://www.adad91.org/

y aura t il des photos des chats sacré de birmanie et orientaux sur le site ?

----------

